# About the moon landing



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2021)

Got me to thinking. Hard to know where I was when they landed on the moon. I've narrowed it down to the dense jungle, or the muddy jungle. Definitely not the rice paddies at that time.    I do know that I only found out about it some time after it actually happened. (SIGH), moon landing, Woodstock, Counter culture free loving... missed out on so much.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

I was 14 and in the second year of secondary school...


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 29, 2021)

I was pushing 14, summer recess, after that, exactly, unknown. I did meet Alan Bean in person once at a book signing. I always wanted to meet a man that walked on the moon, very nice.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 29, 2021)

7/20/69:
I had dropped out of high school and was working in a sheet metal shop in Culver City, making panels for room size computers.

On 10/3/69 I began Basic Training at Ft. Ord, Calif.


----------



## LSWOTE (Apr 29, 2021)

I was 15 and on summer break.  I lived on a farm and I think I had spent the day fixing fence.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

Luckily, I was stateside shortly before my discharge.  Stepped outside to stare into the sky at the moon.


----------



## Chet (Apr 29, 2021)

I was just discharged from the Air Force the previous year, and I watched it at my parents' home while laying on the couch.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't remember.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 29, 2021)

AT home, watching it on T.V.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 29, 2021)

I was married with 4 children and was at a business meeting at the Greenbrier Hotel in White Springs Springs, W VA.  The landing was shown in the small theater at the hotel.  Just at the breathtaking moment, another guest (who was not very interested and had fallen asleep) let out a soft snore.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 30, 2021)

I was Corpsman, in the Eye Clinic, US Navy Medical Center, Bethesda, Md. We had a B&W portable TV , sitting on a chair, in one of the Dr's offices. You knew it would be one of those exact moments, like when Kennedy was shot.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 30, 2021)

Everybody went to the one neighbor's house who had the first color TV in the neighborhood to watch it.  Though the actual moon landing was in B/W, the earth-bound material was in color.  This was back when a union plumber made more than my dad as a research specialist at Lockheed with a Master's degree from Columbia University.  

Tony


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 30, 2021)

I was at home watching it alone while my husband was at his naval base right before getting home. I was only interested in his returning home.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 30, 2021)

I was 22. Stuck in long beach ca waiting for our turn to take the ship to the east coast for overhaul....polishing the brass..


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 30, 2021)

I watched it on TV with my family. Grampa couldn't get over it. (I was 14)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I watched it on TV with my family. Grampa couldn't get over it. (I was 14)


You're 6 weeks older than me....


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> You're 6 weeks older than me....


Still not old enough to boss you around, though.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 30, 2021)

I was in the Navy, assigned to a ship home ported in San Diego. We had just come back from WestPac. I watched the whole thing on a small b&w TV set.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2021)

I was in Piccadilly Circus.  A hippie floated by wearing loose white clothes chanting "We've landed on the moon."


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Still not old enough to boss you around, though.


I was 16, but not at all bossy.  

Get back in your room.  Oops!  Sorry about that.  Sometimes I just can't help myself. 

Tony


----------



## Uptosnuff (Apr 30, 2021)

I was 9 years old, enjoying the summer break. I remember watching it on TV.  That experience brought the whole country together.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 30, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I was in Piccadilly Circus.  A hippie floated by wearing loose white clothes chanting "We've landed on the moon."


And maybe she did, on the good ship LSD.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> And maybe she did, on the good ship LSD.


It was a he and he did have long, flowing brown hair.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 30, 2021)

I was a high school kid working a summer job at a folding paper box factory.  I stayed up late watching the grainy lunar transmission footage on my small screen black & white TV.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 30, 2021)

I was 13 and forced by my mother to watch it on TV (it was an important historic event she said).  I had no idea someday it would make it possible to be able to post on a thread about 'where were you when').


----------

